# Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?



## Elbjung (27. Mai 2018)

Moin, 

bin gerade dabei meine Rollen zu reinigen und musste feststellen, dass mein ballistol leer ist. Jetzt habe ich noch Öl von LiquiMoly (GunTec) und ein weiteres namens „Pressol“ multifunktionsöl hier. 

Hätte zwar auch noch WD40 da, dieses ist jedoch wohl aufgrund seiner fettlöslichkeit nicht die beste Wahl.

Weiß jemand, ob ich eins der ersten beiden nehmen kann?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Öl hat im Getriebe einer Stationärrolle nichts zu suchen, verflüchtigt sich sonstwo hin.

Schnurlaufröllchen und Lager ist Öl ok, wenns bei Süßwasserangeln bleibt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elbjung (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Hey,

dafür ist es jetzt leider zu spät 
habe erstmal alles vom Sand befreit und alles ein wenig mit dem guntec eingesprüht. Mit ballistol habe ich das eigentlich auch schön des Öfteren getan.
kann ich denn einfach alles einfetten, sobald das Fett ankommt? wollte zwar in nächster Zeit nicht angeln gehen, aber wenn, geht es ans Meer...

Habe mir ein paar Videos auf YouTube dazu angeguckt, da knallen sie die Rollen teilweise komplett zu mit wd40 oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Bitte niemals WD40 nehmen..sobald davon was in die Lager kommt kannste die gleich wechseln.

Wenn dein Fett da ist alle Teile vom Waffenöl reinigen, Getriebe dann großzügig fetten.
Gerade wenns ins Salzwasser geht lieber mehr wie zu wenig.
Den Schaft (also die Achse) mit 1-2 Tropfen Öl beträufeln.
Lagerung des Schnurlaufröllchens auch fetten für Salzwasser, im Süßwasser langt auch Öl.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

WD40 ist nicht mehr, als parfümiertes Waschbenzin.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

ich hol popcorn.Der Thread hat was.:q


----------



## Elbjung (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> ich hol popcorn.Der Thread hat was.:q




Bring mir was mit! 

@Bimmelrudi
reinigen dann wohl auch nicht mit WD40, nehme ich an  Spaß bei Seite, mit Wasser wohl auch nicht.. Wische ich die Stellen dann einfach möglichst gut mit einem Stück zewa aus? Habe mit das Fett von Penn bestellt. hoffe, dass da keine chemischen Reaktionen mit, welches vorher drin war (Shimano) gibt.

Kann jemand ein gutes Öl empfehlen für die Lager etc. oder kann ich da ruhig weiter ballistol verwenden?


----------



## zandertex (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

zum reinigen eignet sich bremsenreiniger sehr gut.in das getriebe nur fett.niemals fett auf oder in die rücklaufsperre,wenn überhaupt nur sehr dünnflüssiges öl.alles ganz einfach..........


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Das Pennfett ist gut und verträglich.
Vorhandene Schmierungen mit Zewa gut abwischen, idealerweise bei komplett zerlegter Rolle, dann kommt man auch überall ran.
Bei engen Stellen helfen auch Q-Tips oder Pinsel.

Als Öl kann ich dir Reel X ans Herz legen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Elbjung schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dafür ist es jetzt leider zu spät
> habe erstmal alles vom Sand befreit und alles ein wenig mit dem guntec eingesprüht. Mit ballistol habe ich das eigentlich auch schön des Öfteren getan.
> ...



die Frage ist, was Du da treibst
 Außen oder Innen?


----------



## Michael.S (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Ich habe meine Shimanos noch nie gefettet und die laufen teilweise seit 20 Jahren wie am ersten Tag , ich würde erst was machen wenn ich merke das sie schlechter laufen aber das tun sie ja nun mal nicht


----------



## Elbjung (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Meine aerlex ist am Strand in den Sand gefallen und war komplett voll mit dem Mist. daraufhin habe ich sie zerlegt und alles gereinigt. Dabei musste auch eine Menge vom fett entfernt werden, da es ebenfalls voller Sand war. ersatzweise habe ich dann ne Ladung guntec reingepfeffert. 

@Bimmelrudi

Danke, werde ich mir mal angucken das Reelx. hat aber schon nen saftigen Preis..


----------



## Wollebre (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

setze seit gut zehn Jahre das ReelX Öl und die beiden Fette ReelX Rollenfett Medium und ReelX Rollenfett Soft ein.
 Alle Produkte kommen vom gleichen Hersteller und sind für den Marineeinsatz hergestellt. 

 Anbei noch ein paar Tipps


----------



## Elbjung (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> setze seit gut zehn Jahre das ReelX Öl und die beiden Fette ReelX Rollenfett Medium und ReelX Rollenfett Soft ein.
> Alle Produkte kommen vom gleichen Hersteller und sind für den Marineeinsatz hergestellt.
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Tipps



Dank dir für die Tipps! wenn ich mal richtig teure Rollen habe, werde ich da wohl auch mal drüber nachdenken. vorerst bleibe ich dann wohl bei ballistol und Penn fett.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
hattest du schonmal Probleme bei Verwendung verschiedener Fette oder hast du mal davon gehört?
Wenn du Rollen (von z.B. Ryobi oder Shimano) direkt nach dem Kauf durchcheckst, packst du dann einfach zusätzliches Scandex Fett dazu oder entfernst du das andere (sicherheitshalber) vorher?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Danke Wolfgang, sehr gute Zusammenfassung, wie wir unsere Rollen behandeln sollten. 

Ich habe noch viel nachzuholen|rotwerden

Hast du noch einen Tipp, welches Werkzeug man am besten verwendet? Ich habe immer das Gefühl, das die Kreuzschraubendreher nicht richtig passen.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> hattest du schonmal Probleme bei Verwendung verschiedener Fette oder hast du mal davon gehört?
> Wenn du Rollen (von z.B. Ryobi oder Shimano) direkt nach dem Kauf durchcheckst, packst du dann einfach zusätzliches Scandex Fett dazu oder entfernst du das andere (sicherheitshalber) vorher?



Moin Lorenz,
 die Scandex Öle und Fette vertragen sich mit dem Fett/Öl von Shimano. Das mal über zwei Monate getestet. Kannst also direkt drüber pinseln.
 Dann sind die in Japan gefertigten Shimanos so mager gefettet, sofern man das überhaubt als fetten bezeichnen kann, das möglichst noch vor dem Ersteinsatz die Rollen ordentlich überarbeitet werden sollten.

 Bei Daiwa sieht es auch nicht besser aus....

 Die Getriebe der in Malaysia gebauten Shimano Rollen sind in der Regel sehr gut gefettet. Kontrolle kann aber nicht schaden. Aber unter den Gehäusekappen, unter den Bailarmen wie den Schnurlauf unbedingt nacharbeiten.

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Wollebre (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Elbjung schrieb:


> Dank dir für die Tipps! wenn ich mal richtig teure Rollen habe, werde ich da wohl auch mal drüber nachdenken. vorerst bleibe ich dann wohl bei ballistol und Penn fett.


 
 Du machst einen Gedankenfehler.
 Die weniger teuren Rollen brauchen mehr Pflege als die teuren!!! Ganz besonders wenn im Meer geangelt wird.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke Wolfgang, sehr gute Zusammenfassung, wie wir unsere Rollen behandeln sollten.
> 
> Ich habe noch viel nachzuholen|rotwerden
> 
> Hast du noch einen Tipp, welches Werkzeug man am besten verwendet? Ich habe immer das Gefühl, das die Kreuzschraubendreher nicht richtig passen.


 

 Habe mal in einem amerikanischen Forum gelesen das die Kreuz einen etwas anderen Winkel haben als unsere.
 Oder hast du evtl. Schrauben mit Inch Maß (AVET, Accurate und alte Penn?

 Zur Not den Bit mit einem Dremel passend schleifen. 

 Gute Baumarktqualität ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Danke Wolfgang #6


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Danke Wolfgang, werde mir den Winkel mal ansehen, oder mal das Werkzeug vom ollen Jeep ausbudeln.


----------



## Elbjung (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Du machst einen Gedankenfehler.
> Die weniger teuren Rollen brauchen mehr Pflege als die teuren!!! Ganz besonders wenn im Meer geangelt wird.



Da hast du wohl recht.. werde mir das Reelx Öl mal angucken, vllt finde ich das ja sogar hier vor Ort. Sollte ich denn eher das Medium oder das soft fett nehmen, wenn ich überwiegend im Salzwasser Fische?  oder kommt das auch auf die Rolle an? habe eine aerlex xsb und eine xtb spod - beide in 10.000. zum spinnen nehme ich momentan eine aernos 4000fb. Alles shimano. 

Habe soviele Tipps, ich decke mich einfach mal ein und gucke dann, ob ich einen Unterschied bemerke. 

Auf jeden Fall aber vielen Dank euch :l


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Wollebre (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Das Thema war bei mir anfangs nie das Ölen oder Fetten.
> 
> Tricky fand und finde ich immer wieder den Zusammenbau. Eine Schraube zu fest gedreht und das Ding läuft wie ne Kaffeemühle.
> 
> Speziell die Mutter die den Rotor hält.


 

 Kleiner Tipp: Mach vor dem Abschrauben der Rotormutter mit einem Filzschreiber eine deckungsgleiche Markierung auf dem Rotor und Mutter.

 Die Gehäuseschrauben immer gegenüber liegend wie die Radmuttern beim Auto anziehen. Dann kommt keine Spannung auf den Deckel und die Kugellager im Deckel und Gehäuse können sich an der Kurbelachse genau ausrichten.
 Auch greifen so die Zähne vom Zahnrad und Pinion Gear genau ineinander.

 Wer nach 2-3 Jahre die Getriebeteile entnimmt wird anschließend meist kein sauberes Kurbelspiel feststellen.
 Liegt daran das sich in der Zeit die Zähne vom Zahnrad und Exzenterrad gegeneinander eingelaufen habe. 
 Wenn bei der Montage die Zähne eine andere Stellung zueinander haben, kommt es meist zum unsauberen Kurbelspiel. Dem kann man abhelfen wenn schon bei einer Neurolle eine deckungsgleiche Markierung auf dem großen Zahnrad und dem Exzenterrad gemacht wird (mit Nagel einritzen). Dann hat man auch nach Jahre immer die gleiche Getriebestellung.
 Kenne das nur von Shimano Rollen die diese Markierungen gleich werksseitig auf dem Zahnrad/Exzenterrad anbringen.


----------



## Rannebert (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rollenpflege mit waffenöl?*

Bei den Shimanos liegt das aber auch gerne daran, dass sowohl Excenterrad als auch der kleine Zahnkranz unter dem grossen Zahnrad leicht ellipsoid gebaut sind. Da geht dann bei unpassendem Zusammenbau nicht mehr viel an der Kurbel.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

interessante Infos hier im Thread zu Lagerwartung, Bremsenschmierung und Fetten allgemein!

Mich würde interessieren, wer hier das violette Cal’s light Grease kennt oder über anderswo gesammelte Erfahrungen berichten kann?
Es ist, wie das altbekannte hellbraune Cal’s, ein Fett für Getriebe und Bremse.
Da es in der Konsistenz etwas weicher ist, sollen damit gefettete Bremsen etwas leichter anlaufen und es soll für Getriebe kleiner Stationärrollen sowie für kühleres Klima geeignet sein.

Kennt jemand den Hersteller von Cals’s?

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ob und wenn ja, wie normale Kunststoffbremsscheiben gefettet werden sollen?

Außerdem stelle ich mir die Frage, ob Filzscheiben  besser geölt oder gefettet werden sollten.


Was hier noch nicht erwähnte Fette betrifft, habe ich ab und zu von Yamaha Marine Fett gelesen.
Hat jemand damit schon gearbeitet?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Oktober 2018)

Filzscheiben = ölen, nie fetten
Lederscheiben = fetten
Teflonscheiben = trocken verbauen (Ausnahme aus alten Rollen der 70er Jahre, die bitte fetten)
Carbonscheiben = fetten

Ganz wichtig, der Fettfilm sollte nur wirklich hauchdünn sein.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke dir - sehr hilfreich!


----------



## basslawine (16. Oktober 2018)

hallo,

ich benutze auch die beiden fette von Cals für meine Multirollen (alles kleinere: abu 5500 & 6500, daiwa 7ht und shimano tsm2).
das leichtere für die Carbonscheiben in der Bremse (relativ dünn aufgetragen, Oberflächen gesättigt aber kein überstehendes fett)
das braune fürs Getriebe & zum Gehäuseschutz innen (janz dünn, nur damit das Salzwasser nicht überall zwischenwandern kann und die Oberflächen einen Film haben).
Für Rollen, die nur im Komfortbereich genutzt werden (Süßwasser und Wiesenwerferei), manchmal auch nur das violette für beide Anwendungen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Wollebre (17. Oktober 2018)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interessante Infos hier im Thread zu Lagerwartung, Bremsenschmierung und Fetten allgemein!
> 
> ...


Habe ich auch schon eingesetzt und erfüllt alle Ansprüche. Ist wie alle Marinefette/-öle für Angelrollen geeignet.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Input!_
_
Mich würde interessieren, wer hier das violette Cal’s light Grease kennt oder über anderswo gesammelte Erfahrungen berichten kann?
Es ist, wie das altbekannte hellbraune Cal’s, ein Fett für Getriebe und Bremse.
Da es in der Konsistenz etwas weicher ist, sollen damit gefettete Bremsen etwas leichter anlaufen und es soll für Getriebe kleiner Stationärrollen sowie für kühleres Klima geeignet sein.
Das Cal`s Light enthält Zusätze die verhindern das es bei kalte Temperaturen fest wird.

Hast du denn mit dem Cal's Light schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Kennt jemand den Hersteller von Cals’s?
Das ist der Hersteller und im Anhang das Sicherheitsdatenblatt
www.cals2speed.com/

Danke für den Anhang! Den hatte ich zuvor auf der genannten Seite wohl übersehen.
Der müsste doch auch beiliegen, wenn man sowas im Ausland bestellt - für den Zoll.
Inzwischen gibt es das Fett wohl auch hier zu kaufen.
Die Seite cals2speed.com war mir schon bekannt, nur meine ich, dass das nicht der Hersteller ist.
Cal wird das Zeug nicht in seiner Hexenküche zusammen rühren.


Wenn die trocken zwischen den Metal Washern drehen beginnen die zu zrfleddern.
Ja, oder eben auch, wenn die Metallscheiben einen Grat haben, wie es in der Anleitung steht.

Aufgrund der Konsistenz halten gefettete Filzscheiben das Zusammenquetschen zwischen den Metal Washern etwas länger aus. Damit das Fett in den Filz eindringt gut einmassieren.
Kann man als so eine Filzscheibe wahlweise entweder fetten oder ölen?
Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass nur entweder oder möglich ist, damit so eine Bremse wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen funktioniert.

Bessere Bremsscheiben sind aus Carbon. Nach Produktqualität, Pflege und Beanspruchung können die ein Rollenleben halten. 
Stimmt, mir geht es bei den Filzscheiben aber nicht um moderne Rollen.
Bremsen klassischer Rollen enthalten manchmal Filzscheiben.
Ich denke nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, diese durch Carbon zu ersetzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Oktober 2018)

Filzscheiben aus älteren Rollen kannstr du ohne weiteres auch durch Carbonscheiben ersetzen.
Man sollte es dann mit der Bremskraft nur nicht übertreiben, wobei die alten Metallrollen das weitaus besser wegstecken wie so manche modernere Rolle aus Kunststoff.

Im Prinzip könnte man Filzscheiben natürlich auch fetten, und wie Wolle schrieb, das Fett gut einmassieren.
Das Problem an der Sache ist, die Filzscheiben sind bereits geölt, man kann das nicht einfach mal eben rauswaschen.
Fett und Öl zusammen ergeben ne völlig andre Viskosität wie beide Produkte einzeln.

Daher rate ich nur zu Öl und nicht zu Fett bei Filzscheiben.


----------



## thanatos (22. Oktober 2018)

aus meiner Jugendzeit - ein Tipp von einem Mechanikermeister - " deinem Getriebe ist es Schnurz welches Fett du
nimmst Hauptsache es hat welches " - seit her wasche ich mit Benzin und fette mit Vaseline ,Schnurlaufröllchen und
Achse bekommen regelmäßig ein Tröpfchen Feinmechanikeröl und das klappt nun schon 55 Jahre lang !


----------



## Maifliege (22. Oktober 2018)

und Salzwasser fest... Arbeitet bis weit in den Minusbereich hinein... extrem günstig:

https://autowartung.beste5.review/n...ett-sehr-guenstige-grosse-mehrzweckfett-tube/

Nutze ich seit vielen vielen Jahren ohne Probleme, meine Empfehlung für alle Bereiche der Rollen


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2018)

thanatos schrieb:


> aus meiner Jugendzeit - ein Tipp von einem Mechanikermeister - " deinem Getriebe ist es Schnurz welches Fett du
> nimmst Hauptsache es hat welches " - seit her wasche ich mit Benzin und fette mit Vaseline ,Schnurlaufröllchen und
> Achse bekommen regelmäßig ein Tröpfchen Feinmechanikeröl und das klappt nun schon 55 Jahre lang !


Wichtig ist halt, dass man weiß, was man tut.

Hanseline Lagerfett, weiß ... aus dem Fahrradgeschäft. Und Schermaschinenöl - fertig ist die Schmierage.


----------



## geomujo (29. Dezember 2018)

Mal in die Runde gefragt, wie lange halten denn eigentlich solche Carbon-Bremsscheiben? So Pi mal Daumen. Ich rede hier von gewöhnlichem Süßwassertacke in 1000er bis 3000er Größe. Zur Fettung der Bremse noch die Frage, was ein gutes Bremsfett ausmacht, bzw. ob es Fette gibt, die dafür garnicht geeignet sind und warum.

Ich bin gerade am Bestellen neuer Bremsscheiben für meine JDM-Revo's, da die Varianten Deez und Studious nur eine einzige Bremsscheibe verbaut haben und die daher alle Bremslast trägt. Bei einer Scheibe die jetzt ein Jahr in Betrieb war konnte ich eine leichte Faseraufdröselung des Carbon-Resins am Übergang zum Drag-Washer beobachten. Entschieden habe ich mich erstmal für Bremsscheiben aus gleichem Konzernhaus, jedoch unter der Marke Penn für die Modelle Conflict und Battle II. Die haben optisch die gleichen Bremsscheiben wie die Revo's.
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/drag-washer-p-2248090.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2018)

Penn verbaut sogenannte HT-100 Bremsscheiben (gibt es schon seit den frühen 80ern bei fast allen Penn-Rollen).
Diese Scheiben bestehen insgesamt aus 3 Komponenten welche miteinander verklebt sind. Oben und unten jeweils dünnes Carbonmaterial, in der Mitte ein Kern aus GFK/Epoxy.
Die Scheiben sind in der Regel dicker wie Scheiben anderer Rollenanbieter.
Da bitte also drauf achten, das sie nicht zu dick sind und du dadurch nicht mehr so bremsen kannst wie vorher gewohnt.

Haltbarkeit ist bissl schwierig festzulegen, hängt viel davon ab wie stark sie beansprucht werden.
Bei einer einzigen Scheibe isses mit der Haltbarkeit nicht so weit her, einerseits muss sie allein die Bremskraft erzeugen, andererseits wird sie nur oberhalb durch nen Metalwasher gepresst...unterhalb liegt sie gewöhnlich direkt auf dem Spulenmaterial.
Ein paar Jährchen sollte aber jede Scheibe im Süßwasser locker mitmachen, sofern man sie nicht permanent knechtet.
Wenn sie trocken verbaut werden, ist der Verschleiß natürlich auch höher, von daher ist auch die Fettung schon wichtig.
Dabei ist "viel hilft viel" aber der falsche Weg, da gehört nur ein hauchdünner Film drauf, mehr nicht.

Beim verwendeten Fett ist drauf zu achten, das es teflonbasiert ist (PTFE abgekürzt), ansonsten verlierst du nicht nur Bremsleistung, sondern auch den ruckelfreien Abzug sowie auch höherer Verschleiß. Auch können andere Fette die Scheiben angreifen.
Ein typisches und bewährtes Fett wäre zb Cal's Universal Reel & Star Drag Greese, auch das blaue Pennfett kannst du dafür nehmen, ebenso ReelX.
Es gibt auch von Daiwa und Shimano entsprechend gute Fette für die Bremse, diese sind aber nicht wirklich preisgünstig.


----------



## geomujo (29. Dezember 2018)

Die Carbonscheibe der Revo wirkt jedenfalls sehr dünn und ja, sie hat direkten Kontakt nach unten hin zum Spulenkörper und nach oben hin zu einem Plastik-Washer. Komisch find ich nur, dass hier mal die Bremsscheibe selbst mit Nasen versehen ist und die Drag-Key-Washer rund sind und an der Achse fixiert sind (mach bald n Foto wenn die neuen Scheiben kommen). Bei der MGX ist das genau andersrum, da sind die Carbonscheiben rund, die wiederum gegen eine fixierte Negativ-Nasen-Scheibe pressen. Das ganze ist eingepresst zwischen zwei runden Metall-Washern. Die Penn-Scheibe ist hoffentlich die passende  Hab auch extra zwei verschiedene Größen bestellt.

http://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-...nce-parts/abu-garcia-reel-grease/1373586.html
Leider gibt der Hersteller nicht an, welche Inhaltsstoffe maßgebend zum Tragen kommen. Original hatte ich mal blaues Fett (wohl das Penn-Zeug) mal farblose Fette (wohl das Abu-eigene) in der Spule. Ob da auch auf der Carbonscheibe drauf war kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn die Scheibe tatsächlich dicker ist, sollte das ja nicht grundsätzlich ein Problem sein - verschiebt sich halt der Punkt des Drag-Knobs. Wenn dass jetzt aber 2mm oder mehr sind, wirds kritisch. Die SAP-Numern der Scheiben sind nicht gleich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2018)

Sollten die neuen Scheiben zu dick sein, auch kein Ding. Sofern du ne Schieblehre hast, messe einfach mal die Originalscheiben aus (Durchmesser außen, Mittelloch, Materialdicke) und ich stanze dir neue aus und schick sie dir zu. 
Ist ne Sache von 5min neue Scheiben anzufertigen 

Vom Abu Fett gibt es verschiedene, das aus deinem Link ist das einfache, vermutlich nicht PTFE.
Ein anderes hört auf den Namen "reel lube" und ist PTFE basierend. 
Ob man dies hierzulande irgendwo bekommt hab ich jetzt nicht weiter nachgeforscht, hab auf Anhieb erstmal nur Seiten im Ausland gefunden.


----------



## geomujo (29. Dezember 2018)

Danke soweit, vor allem für das Angebot  Ich behat's im Hinterkopf
Muss ja auch nicht sein - eBay liefert doch eine ganze Menge an speziellen Fetten für Carbon-Bremsen. Da sind auch ein paar Händler aus Deutschland dabei u.A. für das CALs. Da werd ich dann wohl bald nochmal nachinvestieren.
https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?LH_P...&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=drag+grease&_sacat=0

Und hier noch kurz die Situation in Bildern - PS der Key-Washer ist übrigens doch aus Metall - ist nur schwarz lackiert. Das macht es auch so schwierig das gut zu fotografieren. Jedenfalls eine fast schon erschreckend einfach aufgebaute Bremse. Aber genau so wollte ich das ja auch. 

Aber sehe ich das richtig, dass die gesamte Brems-Funktionalität an den kleinen Nasen der Carbon-Scheibe hängt?! Warum wählt Abu ausgerechnet so eine Konstruktion und nicht wie bei der MGX?










EDIT
Alanhawk hat das Bremsmodell auch bei seiner Penn Clash beobachtet und ein paar Zeilen dazu geschrieben. Man kommt wohl mit weniger Key-Washer aus, da die Scheibe gleichzeitig von beiden Seiten angepresst wird. Das spart Kosten und hält die Konstruktion simpel. Sein Modell war nun 3 Jahre in Gebrauch und er konnte kein Abbauen der Bremse in der Zeit feststellen. So, die Deez hat ja nun nur eine einzige Scheibe und folglich nur eine Fläche, die Bremskraft erzeugt. Warum man da diese Konstruktion wählt ist daher fraglich. Die Bremse im Realbetrieb jedenfalls ist einfach nur Klasse und was Anlaufwiderstand angeht einer Luvias deutlich voraus. Die ist so fein, dass im Drill die Phasen in der die Spule dreht immer nur ganz kurz sind, sie reagiert also nahezu perfekt auf den eingestellten Wert. Das läuft um Welten beser als z.B. bei der MGX. Aber es wäre doch schade, wenn der Spass nur kurz währt. Da ich von dem Modell möglichst lange etwas haben will, sorge ich da lieber vor als nach.
http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/clsh8.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2018)

Mit den Nasen einer einzigen Scheibe spart man einfach die Kosten eines kompletten Stacks aus 3 oder mehr Scheiben zuzügl. Washers.
Die Nasen sitzen ja in entsprechenden Aussparungen der Spule, solange die Nasen entsprechend der Aussparung entsprechen, können seitliche Kräfte (Rutschen zb) eben nicht wirken. Dementsprechend gut funktioniert dann auch die Bremse mit nur einer einzigen Scheibe.
Aber wehe dem die Nasen nutzen sich stärker ab, was dieses System durchaus auch forciert wenn nicht passgenau gearbeitet wurde, dann hast du mitunter schlagartig eine Bremse, die nur einen Bruchteil dessen bremst, wie kurz zuvor. Es entsteht dann halt Spiel zwischen Nasen und Aussparungen, was die Bremskraft deutlich mindern kann, im schlimmsten Fall rutscht die Scheibe einfach durch.
Um genau dies zu verhindern hat Penn eben diese im Kern verstärkten HT-100 Scheiben wohl verbaut, die Dinger sind so dermaßen hart, die kannste kaum mit ner Schere schneiden, geschweige denn mit Locheisen ausstanzen (mehrfach probiert, da fliegt dir eher der Hammer um die Ohren dank dem Epoxy).
Es gab auch mal einige Penn-Modelle, wo die Scheiben hexagonal ausgeführt wurden. Findige Bastler fanden später dann heraus, das selbst bei anderen Penn-Modellen wo runde Scheiben drin sind, diese hexagonalen deutlich bessere Bremswirkungen erzielten.

Daiwa hatte bei einigen kleinen Rollenmodellen der 70er und frühen 80er auch mal ein Einscheibensystem, welches allerdings anders funktionierte.
Der Metalwasher war hier nicht nur eine plane durchlochte Scheibe, sondern ein gestanztes rundes Stück Federstahl, dessen seitliche Enden entgegengesetzt gebogen waren.
Dadurch erzeugte man zusätzlichen Anpressdruck auf die einzelne gleichgroße Teflonscheibe, die damals als das Nonplus Ultra galt, da völlig wartungsfrei.
Die Rollen hatten damals etwa 2-3kg Bremskraft, das ist sehr viel für die Größe dieser Rollen aus jener Zeit (deutlich kleiner wie 1000er Shimano Größe).


----------



## geomujo (29. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ist ja mal interessant zu sehen, was so alles in Sachen Bremse zu erwarten ist. Das wird vor dem Kauf natürlich nirgends beschrieben. Ja, ich sehe auch bei meiner Scheibe, dass ein klein Wenig Abrundung/Abnutzung der Nasen stattgefunden hat. Spiel hat sie in jedem Fall - aber ich sehe das weniger wild, da die Richtung in der die Bremse wirkt ja nur eine von zweien ist, somit stößt die Bremsscheibe auch immer mit derselben Seite der Nase an den Spulenkörper. Das sieht man auch an der asymetrischen Abnutzung auf dem Foto - (schwer zu erkennen). So rein geometrisch müsste man ja auch eine quadratische Bremsscheibe nehmen können. Ich empfand die der Revo jedenfalls als ziemlich dünn. Weiß ja nicht wie dünn Scheiben sonst sind, aber die kam so auf ca. 1mm. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass da noch was im Kern ist. Und ja - die Bremse ist mit nur 1 bzw. 2kg angegeben. Aber die LT kommt auf stattliche 8,2kg, dann aber mit 2 Scheiben. Hmm ich werd sehen, wenn die Scheiben eintreffen. Noch besteht ja kein Grund zum Wechseln der Scheiben, da sie bisher TipTop funktionieren.

Vielleicht ist das so ähnlich wie mit dem automatischen Bügelumschlag  Womöglich sehe ich ein Problem, wo eigentlich keines ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2018)

Die Scheibendicke kann mitunter recht unterschiedlich zwischen den einzelnen Rollen sein. Vorallem dann, wenn unterschiedliche Bremssysteme verbaut sind (Einscheiben/Mehrscheibensystem).
Von 0,6 bis 1,5mm findet man in diversen Rollen, wobei 1,5mm schon eher selten vorkommen.
Die gebräuchlichsten Stärken sind eher 0,8mm 1mm und 1,2mm. 

Vorsorge kann nicht schaden, gerade bei etwas ausgefallen geformten Scheiben. Die könnte ich auch nicht einfach so mal ausstanzen, die müßte ich dann auch nachbearbeiten damit sie passen. Bei einfachen runden Scheiben wäre das kein Thema.


----------



## geomujo (8. Januar 2019)

So, die Scheiben kamen heute an und ich hab wohl genau die richtigen bestellt  Sie scheinen aber minimal dicker zusein als die originalen Abu-Scheiben (gefühlt). Man erkennt auch ganz gut den hellen Kunststoffkern der neuen Scheiben. Ich mach heut Abend mal Detailfotos.
Und hier nochmal die Info für die, die ebenfalls diese JDM Revo kauften und sich die gleiche Frage stellen.

Die 2500er LT Modelle + die Deez benötigen die größeren Scheiben
https://www.mysticparts.com/56-CFT3000-Washer-Drag-Washer-uses-2-P29195.aspx
Die 2000er LT-Modelle + Studious + Yabai benötigen die kleineren Scheiben
https://www.mysticparts.com/56-CFT2500-Washer-Drag-Washer-P29158.aspx

Ob die nun 0,2mm dicker ist dürfte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, erstrecht nicht wenn nur wenige oder gar nur ein Scheibe verbaut werden. Preis lag bei 1,70€ pro Stück  Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Januar 2019)

Zu dick ist kein Problem, zieht man halt die Bremsschraube weniger stark an bei gleicher Bremsleistung.
Bei zu dünner Scheibe wäre es schwieriger, da müßte man mit anderem Material (zb zusätzl. Filz/Leder/Teflonscheibe) gegenpuffern.

Preis ist durchaus ok, gibt durchaus auch deutlich teurere Angebote.


----------



## geomujo (11. Januar 2019)

War etwas k.o. drum erst jetzt:


----------



## summa4ever (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich hier mal einhaken darf: Ich habe ziemlich günstiges Rollenfett von Balzer gekauft. Dazu finde ich aber keinerlei Angaben, was da eigentlich drin ist. Weiß das vll. jemand von euch? Mir gehts darum, ob ich das auch für die Bremse verwenden kann. Insgesamt ist es recht dick/viskos. Bisher habe ich es ncoh ncith verwendet udn die erste Rollenpflege steht an. Bin da auhc ncoh am Überlegen, ob ich nicht doch das softe ReelX nehmen soll oder eben das Nigrin Mehrzweckfett, da deutlich günstiger, aber eben auch wieder dicker. Ich habe nur 2 1000er und 2 4000er Rollen und ahbe Angst, dass das Nigrin für die 1000er schon zu steif ist.

Viele Grüße
Benedikt

Edit: gibt es denn ansonsten für die Bremse Alternativen zum Cal's, das bei uns im Handel/Internet gut und günstig zu bekommen ist??


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

Was da genau drin ist, kann ich dir leider so auch nicht genau sagen. Konnte auch bisher nichts darüber genau in Erfahrung bringen, leider.

Was deine Bremsen angeht, gilt erstmal zu klären welche Art von Bremsscheiben dort verbaut sind.
Üblich sind Filz, Teflon oder Carbon, die durchaus unterschiedliche Maßnahmen erfordern.
Filzscheiben werden vom Hersteller fast immer geölt eingebaut, da würde zusätzliches Fett sogar kontraproduktiv sein.
Einerseits kann sich Öl und Fett verbinden und eine völlig andre Viskosität erzeugen, andererseits kann das Fett auch das Öl verdrängen.
Hinzukommt das unbekannte Schmiermittel nicht immer ganz koscher zueinander sind, sprich es besteht durchaus die Annahme, daß sie miteinander reagieren können und somit nicht nur deine Scheiben sondern auch die Spule angreifen.
Und selbst wenn man das vorhandene Öl quasi auswäscht und das neue Fett einmassiert, besteht im Nachhinein das Problem des Nichtwissens, ob die Filzscheibe mit dem nun festeren Schmiermittel überhaupt gut klarkommt. Filz ist auch nicht gleich Filz und manch eine Scheibe verhärtet dadurch sogar.

Sind bereits Carbonscheiben verbaut, würde ich definitv kein Fett dort einbringen, worüber ich nicht weiß was genau drin ist.
Es muß freilich auch kein Cal's sein, du kannst genauso gut zum ReelX medium oder dem blauen Penn-Fett greifen...beide sind problemlos hierzulande beschaffbar.

Sind Teflonscheiben drin, brauchste gar nix machen, die werden trocken verbaut. Lediglich das alte Material der 70er/80er lief besser, wenn es leicht gefettet wurde.

Für Getriebewartungen bei Süßwasserrollen langt das ReelX soft allemal. Das Medium würde ich lediglich bei großen Rollen oder bei reiner Salzwassernutzung nehmen.
Alternativ auch hier wieder das blaue Penn-Fett, das ist gut und günstig.
Kostet ca. 5-6€ für 2oz, was etwa 56g entspricht...damit kannste problemlos einiges an Rollen komplett fetten, ohne das die Dose gleich leer wird.


----------



## summa4ever (30. Januar 2019)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke ich werde mich mit den ReelX Produkten eindecken, da weiß ich, dass sie sich vertragen. Ich frage mich noch, warum zumeist empfohlen wird, die Kugellager zu Ölen und nicht mit dem sehr weichen fett zu fetten - so hab ich es „gelernt“.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

Kugellager fetten bitte...Öl würde zu schnell entweichen. Das Fett verhindert z.T. auch, das sich Schnutzteilchen etc. ins Lager schleichen können.
Passiert bei offenen Lagern schneller als man denkt. Fett wird zwar auch etwas verdrängt durch die Bewegung des Lagers, aber es bleibt größtenteils schon dort wo es hin soll.


----------



## summa4ever (3. Februar 2019)

Danke dir für deine Hilfe. Kann ich das ReelX soft eigentlich auch mit dem penn fett mischen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Ich würde eher davon absehen, 2 unterschiedlich aufgebaute Schmierstoffe verschiedener Anbieter zu mischen.
Das Pennfett ist meines Wissens Petrolium basierend, hatte zwar auch schon beide Fette zusammen in einem Rollenmodell, allerdings eher unfreiwillig.
Ob die sich langfristig gern haben mag ich mangels Tests nicht abzuschätzen.
Wenn dann könnte da Wollebre eher was zu sagen, der hat da einfach deutlich mehr Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen Schmiermitteln und deren Verträglichkeit.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke ich werde mich mit den ReelX Produkten eindecken, da weiß ich, dass sie sich vertragen. Ich frage mich noch, warum zumeist empfohlen wird, die Kugellager zu Ölen und nicht mit dem sehr weichen fett zu fetten - so hab ich es „gelernt“.



Die ReeX Produkte bekommst du bei 70 Grad Nord (ist der AVET Generalimporteur). Braucht man nicht bei Ebay kaufen....
www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html

Für die Carbonscheiben unbedingt nur ein Teflonfett nehmen. Die normalen Fette von ReelX, Penn usw reduzieren die Bremskraft gewaltig.
Beim letzten Urlaub auf den Malediven hatten einige Leute die Slammer 9500 im Einsatz. GTs von 10-15kg machten die Spule leer.....
Habe mir das angeschaut und die Bremsscheiben waren mit dem Pennfett vollgekleistert. Mit Bremsenreiniger entfernt und mit Cal`s gefettet. Danach hatten die keine Probleme noch größere GTs sicher zu drillen. Die Fette von Reelx reduzieren die Bremskraft ebenfalls zu stark und sollten nicht für Bremsscheiben genommen werden.
Auch das Cal`s reduziert die Bremskraft, das aber nur um 3-5 Prozent. Da fast alle Rollen mit Carbonbremse mehr Bremsleistung bringen als benötigt wird, ist das zu vernachlässigen.

Filzbremsscheiben bremsen gut solange die geölt oder gefettet sind. Haben aber weil die weich sind den Nachteil das beim Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes das Schmiermittel herausgedrückt wird! Wenn die zwischen den Metallscheiben trocken laufen, fangen die an zu zerfleddern. Schon oft genug Scheiben gesehen da mußte man erahnen dass das mal eine Bremsscheibe war.... Bei Filzscheiben auch ganz genau überprüfen das die Metallscheiben beidseitig hundertprozentig glatt sind. An der Unterseite etwas Grat vom Ausstanzen, und die Scheiben werden zerfleddert (s.Bild)  Aber auch bei Carbonscheiben müssen die Metallscheiben plan sein. Bei z.B. einer Multi war eine Macke in der Bremsdruckplatte und hat eine tiefe Riefe rundherum in das Carbon geschnitten (s.Bild).


----------



## BodenseeRudi (9. Februar 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Filzbremsscheiben bremsen gut solange die geölt oder gefettet sind. Haben aber weil die weich sind den Nachteil das beim Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes das Schmiermittel herausgedrückt wird!



Genau diese Frage stelle ich mir gerade: Ob die Filzbremsscheiben bei der Pflege geölt oder gefettet werden müssen.
Hängt wohl auch davon ab ob der Hersteller ab Werk geölt oder gefettet hat. Ich kann gerade nur von Daiwa sprechen. Bei einer werksneuen Freams war die Filzbremse mit milchig weißem Fett gefettet, bei der günstigeren Revros war nur spurenweise Öl zu erkennen. Eigentlich wie schon gesagt hat der Hersteller bei der Revros viel zu wenig Schmiermittel verwendet. Das ist aber nachzuvollziehen das der Monteur/Roboter da etwas geizt.
Wenn man aber beim Anbiss einer großen Forelle an der Kopfbremse etwas zu hektisch auf oder zudreht ist vielleicht viskoses Fett besser da bei dünnem Öl der Spielraum der Bremseinstellung zwischen AUF und ZU geringer ist.
Auch wird dünnes Öl schneller bei zugedrehter Bremse aus den Filzscheiben dauerhaft ausgepresst.


----------

